# Bug out Vehicle!!



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

Howdy all, No I'm not dead,they missed , I was looking in the "Texas gun trader" and saw this and thought of all my prepper homies..

I wish lol

http://texasguntrader.com/index.php?a=2&b=552771


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

$16,000 seems a pretty fair price for what you get... but parts are probably near impossible to obtain.


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

Great now I need to get a towel to wipe up my drool


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Good to see you again Hozay! We got this much more budget friendly BOV .


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

HozayBuck said:


> http://texasguntrader.com/index.php?a=2&b=552771
> 
> The TAM 110 has about the same wheelbase as a Jeep CJ-8 Scrambler at 114" (but with 2-½ ton axles instead of ¼ ton).


You know, I thought a bit more about this...

I already have a Cummins diesel in my 1978 F-250 (solid truck) with a NP435 trans (stout) and NP205 transfer case (wicked strong).

So, all I need now is a source of 1-ton (single wheel, not dually) pair of 4WD axles (Front and rear) and I'll have an equivalent one of my own!


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Linctex your Ford with a Dana 60 reverse rotation both ends (for more pinion clearance) would handle 42" tires very nicely and be way more comfortable and repairable than the mil spec thing.


----------

